# Oktobermagazin ist online



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2004)

Und hier gehts rein!


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

hab schon mal reingelesen.... Sehr gut ! Danke !


----------



## ollidi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

Habe es auch mal durchgelesen.
Super geworden!!!! Vielen Dank immer wieder den Machern. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

Vor allem vielen Dank an all die Boardies, die durch ihre Berichte, Artikel und Fotos dafür sorgen, diese kostenlose Angebot für die Angler zu erhalten!!


----------



## voice (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

ich hab dazu mal ne frage...wer hat den hamburger zander(mafia) artikel geschrieben???
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

Ich selber, habe gerade auch erst gesehen, dass da mein Name fehlt.
Sorry dafür (war aber doch eigentlich klar dass der "Holzhammer" von mir kommen mus, oder??)!!!


----------



## voice (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

wenn es klar gewesen wäre ...hätte ich dann gefragt.....SFG
ein lächelnder voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

Bescheid)


----------



## Greg (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

Ist super geworden!  Das gebe ich zu ,obwohl ich von der AOZ "Konkurrenz" komme  .

VIel Spaß beim lesen!


cu


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

Danke für die Blumen))))))
Konkurenz gibts nich, nur mehr Angebote für die User!!


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

Schönes Magazin! Weiter so!


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*

Sehr gelungen.... vor allen Dingen Torstens Erinnerungen "Wurzeln" haben es mir angetan.  #6  #6 

Der Appell an die  Zandermafia ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Ob es allerdings auf Dauer hilft?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Oktobermagazin ist online*



> Ob es allerdings auf Dauer hilft


Zumindest bis jetzt mal.
Und ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, das zu wiederholen, wenn das in diesem oder anderen Themenbereichen mit Stress wieder losgehen würde.


----------

